# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Adem TOMAY

## ceyda

*8 SUBAT 1980 

Adapazarı'nın Geyve ilçesine bağlı 
Akkaya köyündendi. İstanbul'da Maltepe sıgara fabrikasında çalışıyordu. 26 
yaşındaydı. Evliydi ve şehadeti sırasında altı aylık bir kız çocuğu vardı. 
Yanında arkadaşları Mehmet Görür ve İsmail Başaran olduğu halde Cuma günü 
öğleden sonra Haydarpaşa-Gebze banliyö treniyle memleketine giderken Pendik 
yakınlarında trende bulunan bir grup komünist militan silahlarını çekerek 
yolcuları yere yatırdıktan sonra Adem Tomay ve arkadaşlarını kurşuna dizmek 
suretiyle şehit ettiler.

*

----------

